# Best Wireless Router for HughesNet modem



## KristyG (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello - 
I don't necessarily have a problem but I would like an opinion. I currently have a HughesNet HN7000S modem coupled with a Linksys WRT54G v5 wireless router. Its been a good combination for me for about 4 years now but I feel the router may be a little slow in comparison to what I would like. The problem is I do not know what I should replace the old router with.
I work 100% from home and I VPN into multiple client sites on a daily basis therefore I need the best response time I can get. I really like the Linsys router and would like to stay with that brand but there are so many different models out there that I don't know what to pick.
Also, my computer is company issued and I have no control over the build of it. I currently have a Dell Latitude laptop but will soon have it replaced with an HP but again I will not have any control over 'guts' of the machine.
So, any suggestions on what I can do to boost my router interaction with my HughesNet modem would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That router is fully able to handle any data rate that your satellite connection can feed it, I don't see any reason to look for an upgrade if it's working well.


----------



## KristyG (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks John. I appreciate the input.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You're welcome. 

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the first page of the thread in the upper left corner.©*


----------



## sickcars (Jan 18, 2007)

Why do you feel you need a faster router? Do you find something slow? If you do I would try to run a Cat6 cable from the router to your computer to see if it improves because you wont get a better connection then running a Network cable instead of wireless.


----------

